# Ovary Sparing Spay (OSS) info?



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello All,

I have been doing some preliminary informational research on the Ovary Sparing Spay (OSS) procedure as an alternative to a complete removal of all reproductive organs for my Chloe. It appears that there might be benefits to the bones by retaining the ovaries for hormones, which makes sense to me despite that I am a medical layperson.

The only empirical research I could find is one, small study on larger dogs. Here are some links with some information I found:

The Pros of Partial Spay - IVC Journal

The Parsemus Foundation, which has a provider list for vets who perform this procedure:
https://www.parsemus.org/category/dogs_and_cats/ovary-sparing-spay/

Provider list:
https://www.parsemus.org/projects/veterinarian-list/

And a Facebook page with further information:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/alternativealteringinfo/

I also found a video with an interview where Dr. Karen Becker Interviews Dr. Michelle Kutzler about the procedure:






Does anyone have any personal experiences with OSS? I have searched the forum and can't locate any posts on OSS. I am seriously considering this and have contacted Oregon State University and am awaiting a return call from the vet that performs these procedures. I was told that Oregon State University performs approximately two per month.

It seems that periodic ultrasound screenings would need to be performed to check for cancer of the mammary glands.

Any information would be greatly appreciated. 
:bounce:


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

It is on the forum. They fill abdomen with air. The procedure is easier for a larger dog.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Look at "Neutering Advice Please".


----------



## LMoon2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Lola had an laparoscopic ovariectomy in which the ovaries are removed but the uterus is left intact. I researched it in our area and ended up at the University of Illinois Vet Med hospital. I couldn't have been more pleased with the outcome. She recovered quickly without any incidence.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here are a couple of articles Announcing a New Safer Alternative to Traditional Spaying

study https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16472293


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Thank you!*



davetgabby said:


> here are a couple of articles Announcing a New Safer Alternative to Traditional Spaying
> 
> study https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16472293


Greatly appreciated!


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Can't find info on the forum specifically Re: Ovary Sparing Spay...*



Marni said:


> Look at "Neutering Advice Please".


Thank you for taking the time to respond. I have already searched "ovary sparing spay" and "spay" on the forum, read all I could locate, and could only find information about a traditional spay or information about the ovaries being removed and leaving the uterus.

OSS is the opposite, it leaves the ovaries for the benefit of the hormones, and removes the uterus.


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Thank you...*



LMoon2 said:


> Lola had an laparoscopic ovariectomy in which the ovaries are removed but the uterus is left intact. I researched it in our area and ended up at the University of Illinois Vet Med hospital. I couldn't have been more pleased with the outcome. She recovered quickly without any incidence.


Thank you for taking the time to share your experiences; greatly appreciated. OSS is the opposite procedure, it spares the ovaries for the benefit of the hormones and removes the uterus. Good to know about the procedure you had to research as an alternative!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't recall any discussion on OSS . Because this is SO new, I would be reluctant to try it. More research and studies need to be done before this would be an option for me. It would be difficult to find many qualified vets who would perform this type of surgery. JMO


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

smemft said:


> Thank you for taking the time to share your experiences; greatly appreciated. OSS is the opposite procedure, it spares the ovaries for the benefit of the hormones and removes the uterus. Good to know about the procedure you had to research as an alternative!


The OSS procedure makes more sense to me than leaving the uterus. I guess taking out the uterus makes it less invasive and shorter recovery, that must be the main benefit. If hormone preservation is your goal it looks like OSS is the way to go. I've never had a female, I may be getting one in a few weeks and much has changed since I got my last Hav amost 14 years ago! He came already neutered, that was such a bonus but he was very young when it was done.


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Yes...*



Cmward said:


> The OSS procedure makes more sense to me than leaving the uterus. I guess taking out the uterus makes it less invasive and shorter recovery, that must be the main benefit. If hormone preservation is your goal it looks like OSS is the way to go. I've never had a female, I may be getting one in a few weeks and much has changed since I got my last Hav amost 14 years ago! He came already neutered, that was such a bonus but he was very young when it was done.


Yes! This is precisely my reasoning for the interest in exploring OSS further. I have a tendency to gravitate towards academic environments, which is the reason for contacting Oregon State University first. There are two vets within a reasonable distance from my house who perform the procedure, but I still need to find out how many OSS procedures they have actually completed and what their training entails...information gathering in progress.

I was hoping to garner some anecdotal information on the forum. The Facebook page has information <https://www.facebook.com/groups/alternativealteringinfo/>, but doesn't have search parameters like the forum, so it is quite a bit to wade through...in progress.

There is a video of the actual procedure being performed online (which I don't have the stomach to view) but was told by a vet at Oregon State who performs the procedure that method is already outdated.

It's an interesting prospect. lane:

New puppy! Exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Thanks...*



davetgabby said:


> I don't recall any discussion on OSS . Because this is SO new, I would be reluctant to try it. More research and studies need to be done before this would be an option for me. It would be difficult to find many qualified vets who would perform this type of surgery. JMO


Thank you for taking the time to provide input. I figure if there was any research beyond the one, small study I found on larger dogs, you would likely have access to it.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

smemft said:


> Yes! This is precisely my reasoning for the interest in exploring OSS further. I have a tendency to gravitate towards academic environments, which is the reason for contacting Oregon State University first. There are two vets within a reasonable distance from my house who perform the procedure, but I still need to find out how many OSS procedures they have actually completed and what their training entails...information gathering in progress.
> 
> I was hoping to garner some anecdotal information on the forum. The Facebook page has information <https://www.facebook.com/groups/alternativealteringinfo/>, but doesn't have search parameters like the forum, so it is quite a bit to wade through...in progress.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I took a look at the list of vets that perform OSS in my state and I know one. She is the sister of the trainer I use, she has a great reputation. I'm going to be looking into this if I get a female for sure. I had not given much thought to spaying and neutering because it is just "what you do"...But as a woman in my 40's I'm really appreciating the power of hormones!


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*OSS*



Cmward said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I took a look at the list of vets that perform OSS in my state and I know one. She is the sister of the trainer I use, she has a great reputation. I'm going to be looking into this if I get a female for sure. I had not given much thought to spaying and neutering because it is just "what you do"...But as a woman in my 40's I'm really appreciating the power of hormones!


- - -

Ha! I'm a woman in my forties also, so it certainly affects my paradigm on the issue. There doesn't seem to be much interest in OSS on this forum so I probably won't be posting any further about it here, but feel free to PM me if you get your girl and want to check in to see if I ended up choosing the procedure for Chloe. I'd always be happy to share any information I have.

If you have Facebook, I'd definitely recommend reading through the information on the "Ovary Sparing Spay and Vasectomy" group. There are numerous postings by veterinarians and many others sharing post OSS anecdotal experiences. There are also discussions regarding procedures retaining the cervix versus removal of the cervix and some UTI commentary. There is a "files" section that has some research and other interesting information. Under the "files" section, there is also a list where people have reported the prices they were charged for OSS in varying geographical areas.

I have been wading through the Facebook information and haven't come across any commenting on OSS with small dogs, which is what I am extremely interested in. I am getting a male soon so it adds some complexity to my situation...big decision!

While searching around on OSS, I came across a vet that posted the following position on the ovariectomy:

"...Another option some vets offer is an ovariectomy, in which the only the ovaries are removed and the uterus is left. It is our position that there is no real benefit to this procedure, it does not have a lower incidence of complications, surgery time will not necessarily be shorter, and recovery time is not affected, plus the likelihood of leaving a small amount of ovary behind (ovarian remnant syndrome) is potentially higher, which means that the risk of pyometra (a serious infection of the uterus) remains...."
Ovary-Sparing Spay/Vasectomy - Amherst Small Animal HospitalAmherst Small Animal Hospital

This is just one vet's opinion of course, but I thought it was an interesting perspective for consideration and coincides with your reasoning. I'd love to hear about any further OSS information you find! 
:smile2:


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

smemft said:


> - - -
> 
> Ha! I'm a woman in my forties also, so it certainly affects my paradigm on the issue. There doesn't seem to be much interest in OSS on this forum so I probably won't be posting any further about it here, but feel free to PM me if you get your girl and want to check in to see if I ended up choosing the procedure for Chloe. I'd always be happy to share any information I have.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the FB group and all the info, I'll check the FB group out.

I plan on speaking to the Vet I know who is listed as doing OSS, I will let you know what she has to say for sure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Quite honestly, if I were not going to remove a bitches ovaries, I would save the dog the surgery, and not spay at all. I am not the least bit concerned about my intact bitch becoming pregnant by mistake. I feel completely capable of keeping her safe from intact males during her heat cycles. To me, the most compelling reason to spay for my own dogs is the pain in the neck of having 6 weeks a year taken out my training and trial season while a bitch is in heat. A female with ovaries will still go into heat, with or without her uterus. She still will not be allowed in competitions or classes. She will still attract the attentions of male dogs, and can cause fights with other females or between males nearby. I don't think a female with her ovaries would be welcome in a boarding facility or day care either... at least while she is in heat. She may not be able to get pregnant, but she can cause trouble amoung the other dogs.

I honestly see no benefit to a surgery to remove the uterus and leave the ovaries. Might as well leave her intact.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

smemft said:


> - - -
> 
> Ha! I'm a woman in my forties also, so it certainly affects my paradigm on the issue. There doesn't seem to be much interest in OSS on this forum so I probably won't be posting any further about it here, but feel free to PM me if you get your girl and want to check in to see if I ended up choosing the procedure for Chloe. I'd always be happy to share any information I have.
> 
> ...


Re your second last paragraph ... That is not what this study found https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16472293 I agree with Karen , if you are going to leave the ovries I would just leave your dog intact. JMO


----------

